# Scenting



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

I have a big question about scenting soaps with EOs. What is the generally advised amount of essential oil per ounce of oils that is suggested for scenting soap? I put a teaspoon of Sandalwood (in jojoba oil) in my 30 oz batch of soap. Granted, it's still curing, but I don't remotely smell it. Will the smell eventually come out, or did I just waste that oil?


----------



## melstan775 (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm, the experienced members of this forum generally advice no more 3% of your oil weight. At 30 oz of soap, assuming 20 of that is oils, that is .9 oz.  You used way too little oil.  For FOs, they say up to 5%. In either case, don't go over whatever the max amount recommended by the manufacturer.  1ts probably isn't enough. The smell may come back very faintly though, sometimes it does, but I don't think it will in this small amount.


----------



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

Oh Mel. Thank you! So then it's quite expensive to add oils to your soaps, no? Because as I see it, it can cost $33 for one ounce of any good EO, and, what, I should use the whole thing in a 30 ounce (just oils, not including lye) batch of soap? Eeek!! That is expensive!! Am I wrong here? One ounce of EO is, what, 3 teaspoons of EO (or was it tablespoons, and I'm off my wack?).

Edited for grammar.


----------



## Relle (May 4, 2013)

You need to weigh out your scent and not use spoon measurements.


----------



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

Or am I paying WAY too much for my EOs? And, if so, where should I get them, without having to then pay just as much when shipping is calculated?


----------



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> You need to weigh out your scent and not use spoon measurements.



True. But I would love a weight reference. i only used a teaspoon because I had no reference for weight.

ETA: EOs are usually bought by ounce, but I had so little at my disposal. Gees, I should have used it all. Now I have so little left. I bought that EO SO long ago, and just found it lying around.


----------



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

By the way, Mods, I don't like that you moved my post, because I feel that scenting is relative to the process of the method of soap making. But, I suppose I'll do with this category.


----------



## melstan775 (May 4, 2013)

EOs will vary by what plant it is made from. Sandalwood is an endangered tree that is only beginning to be planted more sustainably. In the past the trees were used and the root systems were left in the ground to rot. Much of the Sandalwood EO available today is from the root systems of the old trees being used as a source of sandalwood. That is why it is so expensive. Lemon and lime EO on the other hand, is cheap and easy to procure, and you can pick up a 2 oz bottle for around five dollars.


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2013)

Lotus said:


> By the way, Mods, I don't like that you moved my post, because I feel that scenting is relative to the process of the method of soap making. But, I suppose I'll do with this category.



The mods didn't move it. I moved it. I clicked onto the post and it didn't specify which method of soapmaking and only had a topic header of "Scenting" so I thought it was a general question about EOs. If you don't care for my decisions about unspecific questions, there are other soapmaking forums which you may go join. PM me and I'll be happy to give you the links.


----------



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> EOs will vary by what plant it is made from. Sandalwood is an endangered tree that is only beginning to be planted more sustainably. In the past the trees were used and the root systems were left in the ground to rot. Much of the Sandalwood EO available today is from the root systems of the old trees being used as a source of sandalwood. That is why it is so expensive. Lemon and lime EO on the other hand, is cheap and easy to procure, and you can pick up a 2 oz bottle for around five dollars.



Thank you!! I find this quite helpful! I shall do some more shopping around. : )


----------



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

Hazel said:


> The mods didn't move it. I moved it. I clicked onto the post and it didn't specify which method of soapmaking and only had a topic header of "Scenting" so I thought it was a general question about EOs. If you don't care for my decisions about unspecific questions, there are other soapmaking forums which you may go join. PM me and I'll be happy to give you the links.



My apologies, I didn't intend to sound rude about it. You are right, I should have specified the method of soap making. I will remember to do this when needed in the future.


----------



## Lindy (May 4, 2013)

Lotus said:


> True. But I would love a weight reference. i only used a teaspoon because I had no reference for weight.
> 
> ETA: EOs are usually bought by ounce, but I had so little at my disposal. Gees, I should have used it all. Now I have so little left. I bought that EO SO long ago, and just found it lying around.



Lotus for someone who has been making soap for years I am finding your questions rather strange.  This is something you should already know, especially as you have set up an Etsy shop.

You have the reference for weight.  For an EO it is 3% of the weight of your oils.  I am going to assume you know enough to use a lye calculator yes?  If you are using SoapCalcl http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp it has a spot right there where you can input the percentage of fragrance/essential oil you are using.  So it will tell you and you can quit using teaspoons.

Admins and mods will always move a thread to a more appropriate category whether you appreciate it or not.


----------

